# Eye trauma



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

V owners, beware of throwing the tennis ball into the bushes! 

Just got home from a long car trip at about 2pm yesterday and was throwing the ball around the yard.  The V chased the ball and I think it may haved bounced off her nose as she was chasing it.  It bounced into a small bush and she went straight in after it.  Unfortunately there was a small twig poking out inside the bush like a small spear that went into her left eye.  She came back out like greased lightening sheiking in pain.

After a quick examination it didn't look like it had punctured her eye but we pulled out alot of small pieces.  However her inner eye was very red and there were still bits in there we could not get out.  Sooo it was off to the vet.  There she was anaethetised and he poked around and flushed all the bits out.  Thankfully there was no lasting damage done.  Needless to say poor V was shattered for the rest of the day.

So be very careful where you throw the ball!  We were very close to having a one eyed V.


----------

